# Travel Destinations > Europe >  disclosed the specifics of this game

## tonghuan

At the time of release, whether the free trial version includes the full game. Since there is no specification for this, it can be assumed that the free trial version includes the entire game. In other words, this is a free trial, not a free download.


As for the aforementioned "Madden NFL 21", at present, EA has not officially disclosed the specifics of this game. However, this situation may change next month. Then release in August. As for Madden NFL 20, it can be used on PS4, Xbox One and PC. Buy MUT Coins provide players with a better experience in the game!

----------

